# &quot;ec Technology&quot;



## KodaeX (17. Juli 2016)

Hallo,
Eben hab ich ein wenig auf Amazon herumgestöbert und da ist mir das Unternehmen "ec Technology" aufgefallen.

Die bieten teils 1500€ PCs für 700€ an.

Ist sowas vertrauenswürdig? Oder handelt es sich einfach um Fakes? 
z.T. werden die ec Technology Produkte auch von bekannten Unternehmen wie One oder Megaport angeboten.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juli 2016)

KodaeX schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Eben hab ich ein wenig auf Amazon herumgestöbert und da ist mir das Unternehmen "ec Technology" aufgefallen.
> 
> Die bieten teils 1500€ PCs für 700€ an.
> ...


 also, wenn wirklich one die anbietet, dann müsste das seriös sein - aber bist du sicher, dass es one ist und nicht ein neuer Händler, die nur so ähnlich heißt und vlt Fake ist? oder geht es nur darum, dass Produkte, die ec Technology herstellt, auch von one angeboten werden, aber zu einem normalen Preis - und AUSSERDEM gibt es einen Marcetplace-Händler, der ec Technology heißt? So nennen kann sich natürlich jeder, das kann also Fake sein. 

So oder so: die Frage ist, wie lange der Händler denn schon aktiv ist. Bei Amazon gibt es eine Masche, da melden sich manche an, bieten Dinge SEHR günstig an, und wenn du bestellst, dann sei angeblich was schiefgelaufen, und du müsstest das Geld dann selber überweisen - das ist dann natürlich Betrug.

Hast Du einen Beispiellink?


----------



## KodaeX (17. Juli 2016)

Beispiel Links:

Megaport:  https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00RTKLU6C/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_JM9Ixb5VX0SR8

One (falls es auch wirklich one ist): https://www.amazon.de/dp/B008VTMIFC/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fN9IxbJ1SYS6X


----------



## Bonkic (17. Juli 2016)

hm, den bewertungen nach scheint dieser offenbar in china ansässige shop tatsächlich seriös zu sein.
aber alleine eine gtx1080 kostet mehr als die 629 euro, die der rechner insgesamt kosten soll.
da kann irgendwas nicht stimmen. vermutlich ein preisfehler.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (17. Juli 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hm, den bewertungen nach scheint dieser offenbar in china ansässige shop tatsächlich seriös zu sein.
> aber alleine eine gtx1080 kostet mehr als die 629 euro, die der rechner insgesamt kosten soll.
> da kann irgendwas nicht stimmen. vermutlich ein preisfehler.



Was ich schon bei EBAY beobachtet habe sind "kuriose" Nachbauten / Fälschungen aus China. Also Grakas mit GDDR2 Speicher bei denen eigentlich GDDR5 verbaut sein sollte etc.
Vielleicht ist das so eine Nummer.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juli 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hm, den bewertungen nach scheint dieser offenbar in china ansässige shop tatsächlich seriös zu sein.
> aber alleine eine gtx1080 kostet mehr als die 629 euro, die der rechner insgesamt kosten soll.
> da kann irgendwas nicht stimmen. vermutlich ein preisfehler.



es kann auch sein, dass es wochenlang dauert UND dann noch Zoll&Steuern dazukommen, wenn der nämlich gar nicht aus der EU geliefert wird. Die PCs sind zwar "ein Megaport-PC" und "ein One-PC", die werden aber nicht VON Megaport oder One geliefert. FRÜHER ja, aber das aktuelle Angebot kommt eben von ec Technology, und da kann man nicht so genau wissen, woher dieser PC kommt, und wenn irgendwas nicht stimmen sollte, könnte es Probleme geben. Eventuell sind es auch gebrauchte PCs?

Oder der Account wurde sogar gehackt? Schau Dir auch mal die weiteren Angebote an, wenn du auf "neu ab xxx Euro" klickst - da sind mehr EINDEUTIG betrügerische "kontaktieren vor Kauf!!!"-Angebote drin als seriöse, d.h. sieht so aus, dass Betrüger sich auf diese beliebten PCs stürzen und abzocken wollen, und es KANN eben sein, dass die auch den an sich seriös erscheinenden Händler ec Technology "gehackt" haben...

oder der Shop hat dummerweise eine Software, die auf Angebote von Konkurrenten reagiert und nun den unmöglichen Preis der Betrüger mitgeht. Da kann der Shop aber sagen "nö, war ein Irrtum", denn der Kauf kommt erst zustande, wenn du das Angebot annimmst UND der Händler akzeptiert, dass du es zu diesen Konditionen annimmst.


----------

